# Hypos and looking after your baby



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just had quite bad hypo. 1.8 feeling well odd, eyes a little funny, so have treated it.

Shes started to wake up for her feed, few little wimpers and back to sleep again.

I was just wondering how you mummy out there handle hypos and looking after your babys.

I know rach said its like oxygen on a plain. But if your baby is crying, what do you do? 
I could be 15-20 mins like this.

Thanks xx


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Phoebe.

In the absence of any other answers, I thought I'd put my thoughts down. 

It's been a while since my little baby was a baby (23 years ) but I would think that, upsetting thought it for both you and baby, it's safer to wait those 15-20 minutes than risk any harm. I have, in less critical situations, given myself 5 minutes to recover partially, then moved so I'm close to where I need to be to provide comfort and then wait as long as needed before picking baby up.

You'll find a best method very quickly. 

Rob


----------



## rachelha (Jan 28, 2011)

Phoebe

I think all you can dooms make sure they in a safe place then treat the hypo.  I normally go and sit near Nathan and talk to him until I am feeling better.  It is a horrible situation. 

Theo is going away with work for a few days soon and I am going to go and stop with my parents as I don't want to be left alone with Nathan as I am worried about hypos.  I have never had a hypo were I have needed help, but there is always a first time and I am having a lot of them at the moment.


----------



## Cate (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Phoebe,

I think that all you can do is treat the hypo and comfort your LO as best you can while making sure they're safe while you're feeling iffy.  When Hannah was a baby I had a ton of hypos where I'd have to leave her crying to sort myself out, she often had to wait 5 or 10 mins for a feed - and I'd then do that feed while still stuffing my face, a balancing act between what I needed and what she needed.  On one occasion I put her in her cot and went downstairs to get some sugar, she screamed for what felt like forever and when I was better enough to go back up, she'd fallen asleep - talk about feeling like a horrible mummy! 

It's the same with Edward now, except that Hannah is normally around too.  Now he's mobile I put him in his cot upstairs or playpen downstairs so I know he can't harm himself while I wait for the jelly babies to kick in.  Hannah (3 1/2) is very good at playing with/entertaining Edward while I'm low, she sings to him or climbs in the cot/playpen with him.

It's not at all nice though, so (((hugs))).


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Guys.

Rach i dont blame you staying with family. Its night hypos that scare me the most, Nathaniel is going away in april, may june and july each time for a week. Not thoguht about that yet, other than ill miss him.

Luckly i have only ever had one bad one, while pregnant, Nathaniel had to call 999. He could have treated me himself, but i wasnt acting like my normal self think i freaked him out.

He has had to go back to work a week early, and we got not even a days notice about it, hadnt got time to get my head round the basics let alone think about hypos.

The joys of diabetes hey? haha xxx


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Pheobe

First i'd like to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry its taken me so long but i've not been on for ages 
Hypos & babies  i remember them well. My advice would be to stash hypo treats everywhere i've still got them in everyroom in the house, changing bag, car etc. 
I was told when Alice was born to test test test before every breast feed & never feed if my sugars were 5 or below. If sugars are 7-5 then have 2-3 rich tea type biscuits if above 7 then you don't need to worry.
Its not going to hurt your baby if they cry for 10-15mins while you sort yourself out. The sleep deprevation made my hypos worse, but thankfully Alice now sleeps through the night the hypos are much better
Good luck it does get easier & once again a huge congratulations (believe it or not you do forget about the trauma of a early & assisted delivery its all a distant memory for me & i can't believe that Alice is nearly 6 months)
xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 31, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just had quite bad hypo. 1.8 feeling well odd, eyes a little funny, so have treated it.
> 
> ...



Hi Pheobe, could you have a chair right by Jemina and then sit down and just stoke her head or tummy, but just being near her would help.  Are you breastfeeding?, because that can lower your blood sugar alot, I know through experience! Hope you find something that works. Take care Sheena x


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, now i don't have a child of my own, but i often look after my little brother who is nearly 6 months, but when he was younger and i was babysitting, i went low and had to quickly put him down cause i felt like i was gonna drop him and treated myself.
The thing is, if you quickly treat yourself then sit down and feed the baby by the time they are finished you should be feeling better? that was my theory, made his bottle while eating food and orange juice. Mind you, i don't go that low so... anyway, hope everything is ok with the lil one and you 
xx


----------



## newbs (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Phoebe, hope you're ok now!  If hypo I've always had some lucozade/something fast acting then will sit and feed my baby while eating something else as I know that my BS would be starting to rise then.  Horrible situation and does mean that baby maybe cries for a bit but it's always best to be safe.


----------

